# New Shotgun Opinions?



## MTUsnoman (Jul 6, 2010)

I am looking to get a new 12 gauge shotgun. I have deer hunted for years, but have a deer rifle for that and am looking for a good all around shotgun. I live in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and want to get more into grouse hunting and such. Hope to get into turkey and duck in the future also, and will use it for sport. Really leading toward the Benelli Supernova, but open for any input. Looking at a pump due to my budget. Thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just go pick one up and see how it feels and swings for you.

The nova, 870, bps and a few others would fit those services you listed, although some you may have to get into a used model for your price range on some of those.

Unless you are stuck on a 3 1/2" for waterfowl/turkey, you may want to look into a 3" model as they will be lighter and have a shorter stroke to the pump for upland and sport shooting.

My 870 express is pushing 20 years old now and the only issue I have ever had is a broken ejector. I shot many thousands of rounds through this as it was my trap/pheasant/duck/goose and whatever else gun for 10+ years being a kid and a poor college student. I have heard a lot of the recent models remington has put out have rusting issues, but that is not the case with mine and it has been through hell and back, but I clean it when I get it wet and it's stored in a climate controlled area.

I also have a Browning BPS 10 ga and it has been bullet proof, period.

I have a 1200 winchester 20 ga that is ok, but wouldn't buy one now due to the cheap finish on the reciever, I don't know how the current 1300's stack up.

Also, there is the old Model 12 in the gun case that is strickly a pheasant shooter now, has been flawless for me, and my father before me.

I have had the chance to shoot several Nova's and Supernova's. The feel just wasn't right for me, but they worked fine it seemed, althrough the forearm had a lot of "rattle" to it, comparible to the mossberg 500's I have shot in that aspect.

Currently, my do everything shotgun is my Browning Citori Satin Hunter 3 1/2". Probably the last shotgun I will purchase for myself. Handles like a dream, no loose parts to rattle, it is at home on the range, in the pheasant field or duck blind.

But, as I said, go handle a few different ones to make sure it feels right. Most of the major manufacturer's make a decent product and they all get lemons now and again, so don't let anyone's horror story scare you off, as it is just like debating ford/chevy/dodge.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I had a Nova, hated it. As mentioned it was noisey, rattled, and the trigger was very stiff. Took it the Gunsmith for trigger work. Cost me $65 to get it to where it should have been when I bought it. I will never own another one.

I had a Win. 1300, it was a slug gun. It handled well, liked the speed pump, this trigger was also a little stiff. Wish i would have had a shot barrel for it. I replaced the black syn. stock with a nice walnut. That made it a lot nicer feeling gun.

Rem. 870, hmmm, well they have been a die hard for years. Priced right, and indestructable. Probably find one in almost every blind or Pheasant field. I have been watching for one for a backup gun.

I have heard nothing bad about the Browning BPS.

Charles Daly, Mossberg, Stoeger, Franchi, no thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Might want to take a trip down state to the flint area. Place in Fenton called *Guns Galore *has thousands of used rifles and shot guns at very very good prices.

In Davison there is *Williams Gun Sight Co*.who also have alarge selection of used rifles and shotguns. 
I have bought from both new and used, found them both to be good to do bussness with. Don't be afraid to ask either store to give a better deal that the price tag on the gun. They will normall knock some off.

http://www.williamsgunsight.com/contact_us.htm

Can't go wrong with either a Remington 870 and some good deals can be had on the express models now even at places like Dunhams.

I also like the Ithaca model 37. Pricy new but resonable used.

 Al


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

MTUsnoman,

If you are using it for hunting grouse I would see if you can lay you're hands on an old Remington Wingmaster in 12 gauge with a 26 inch barrel. If you get one of the later models you can get it with choke tubes. Pick up some 3 1/4 - 1 1/4 ounce loads of 7 1/2's and 6's for the grouse and use either improved cylender or light modified and you will be in business!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

if you want a pump, look at the new remington 887. Otherwise for the price of a high end pump, you can look at a semi auto, like the stoeger 2000 or mossy 945. Otherwise, the 870 is always going to be old reliable!


----------

